# Addisons - does anyone have a dog with this condition?



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My Whippet, Willow, has just been diagnosed with Addisons.
She has spent 48 hours at the vets while they stabilised her.
She had been home for 48 hours and still seems quite poorly. I have spoken the vet but just wondered if anyone has any experience of this condition?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, I have no experience of the condition in dogs but close experience of it in a human. I have googled it in dogs and in many ways the symptoms and effects are the same.
I have linked to the disease in dogs below:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Addison's_disease_in_canines

One result that I saw in my experience with a person was a week after hospital treatment to get the blood chemical balance correct the persons mind become unbalanced with confusion of memory. This was righted in 5 - 6 days when blood chemicals were bought aligned correctly. The kidneys were damaged and together with the damage caused by the neccessity of steroids led to death 15 years later due to Renal failure.

In humans: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Addison's_disease


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

My dog is fine but I have had Addison's disease for about 17 years and I'm as fit now as I was then (54 now). My diagnosis took 3 months which is pretty quick but as soon as I was diagnosed & on hydrocortisone & fludrocortisone I was feeling normal within a few days. Never had a problem since but finding your correct dose is important and likely to be much more difficult with a dog. 

Because it is rare most people with Addisons know more about it than their consultants, let alone their GP's. For this reason I wouldn't depend on your vet alone without doing some further research although the very fact that your vet has diagnosed it is a good omen.

The vet will probably over prescribe to start with, which is ok in the short term (months) but you need to find the minimum dosage at which Willow still has full energy and importantly only change the dosage very gradually which I'm sure the vet will tell you.

There are some veterinary nurses on the forum so perhaps you will hear from them in a day or two.

good luck

Kev


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Kev
I am so glad I waited the extra day it took to get the vet I trust, She took one look at Willow and said "I think it's Addisons". Blood test followed and pointed to it and the definitive ACTH test confirmed it.
Willow had to spend 48 hours in hospital on a drip until Allison was happy with her electrolyte levels.
She is home now, and like you said, her dosage is quite high and will come down in time. She has the same drugs as you but with different brand names.
All I can say is thank goodness for insurance (and in your case the NHS)!


----------

